# DROOPY Needs a Home, Private Adoption, Florida



## AquaClaraCanines

Purebred Male Golden, 2 years old, wonderful family dog. Not destructive. Housebroken. Good with cats, kids, and other dogs. Neutered, HW negative, and all shots. Family illness forces rehoming. He is good on a leash and has lived without a yard with no issues.

Contact me, ACC, for information. I am not fostering, but I know the dog. I am assisting placement.

I can transport as far as Jacksonville.


----------



## AndyFarmer

Oh Jenna- he is beautiful. I hope you find a home for this guy. Good luck.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Bama needs a playmate


----------



## AndyFarmer

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Bama needs a playmate


Ha! Yes he does!!!


----------



## BeauShel

Funny Jenna, but hubby says no. LOL But I am willing to do another transport.


----------



## Charlie06

OMG......I really hope he can find a great home! I wish I could take em all


----------



## jlc's mom

Any way to get him to Oregon?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Oregon is a haul, but stranger things have happened... what's your situation?


----------



## FranH

He's a great looking golden!


----------



## jlc's mom

I will pm you on my lunch hour.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Well I am intrigued. I'd like to see the transport list to Oregon


----------



## Jackson'sMom

If he can get to the SF Bay area, we'll help move him north toward Oregon. Of course, Julia may want to hold him hostage for a day or two.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I think there is a dog in need nearer to Oregon if this falls through. A Rescue may have pulled the dog already though. I think GB Rescue was being called. Not sure though. 

Hope all goes well.

She's older. 

ACC I hope you can make this work, but if not...

Post subject: Sweet 8 yr. old female Gold. Ret. Needs a rescue or home..http://www.rescuecentral.info/phpBB2/posting.php?mode=quote&p=3152 http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9945244 

*Honey* 
Animal: Dog 
Breed: Golden Retriever 
Sex: Female 
Age: Senior 
Size: Large 
ID: $75.00 
From: Humane Society of Eastern Oregon/Pet Rescue Hours 12noon to 6pm Tues. thru Sat.









This pet is already house trained. 
This pet has been altered. 
Honey is approximately 8 yrs. old....Is spayed and is housebroken...To our knowledge this dog is good with… Kids, Cats, & Other Dogs… For *further information please contact us at 541-564-6222 12 Noon to 6pm Tuesday thru Saturday We would love to speak with you !! *[ 
b]My Contact InfoHumane Society of Eastern Oregon/Pet Rescue Hours 12noon to 6pm Tues. thru Sat. 
Hermiston, OR 

Phone: 541-564-6222 

[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Honey PFId#9945244 Id#$75.00[/b]


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Oh she is adorable Kimm!! Yes I am sure there is a dog closer to Oregon in need. 

Droopy, btw, is not in danger. He will come here if necessary if his current owner can no longer house him and I haven't found a home yet. I am not worried. I believe he will be adopted quickly.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Oh she is adorable Kimm!! Yes I am sure there is a dog closer to Oregon in need.
> 
> Droopy, btw, is not in danger. He will come here if necessary if his current owner can no longer house him and I haven't found a home yet. I am not worried. I believe he will be adopted quickly.


I know someone contacted GB, so I'm hoping they pulled her. I didn't want to step on your toes, I can understand wanting to give Droopy a home. He's beautiful. For some reason this girl stuck in my head and remembered her when I saw Oregon. I checked the link and didn't see an update that she was pulled, but sometimes that takes time.


----------



## missmarstar

transport him to San Diego, he's what i need!!!!


----------



## missmarstar

how much would it cost to fly him here? I am serious.


----------



## Rosco's Mom

If you fly a dog, do you have to pay for a seat??? How does that work?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Marlene, call me...


----------



## missmarstar

can't call right at the moment but i got your PM


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Have to watch the temps. Too hot or too cold and they can't fly.


----------



## Rosco's Mom

Marlene - this is from Delta.com

http://www.delta.com/planning_reser...el_information/pet_requirements_restrictions/


----------



## missmarstar

I'm confused, on the Delta site, it lists costs, is that just to buy the kennel from them, or is that the shipping price for each size kennel?


----------



## missmarstar

Nevermind, found it.

How much does he weigh??

45-74lb $199 
75-99lb $239


----------



## Rosco's Mom

i found this......

http://www.flypets.com/

Not sure how reliable it is.
American Airlines ships pets too.

https://www.aacargo.com/shipping/animals.jhtml


----------



## Rosco's Mom

Northwest Airlines...

http://www.nwa.com/services/shipping/cargo/ppet.shtml

LMAO


----------



## missmarstar

LOL thanks Nicole, it's taking some time to navigate each site to find rates, but I need a weight for the animal + the weight of whatever size crate he would need.... Jenna where are youuu!!!


----------



## missmarstar

since i don't use a crate, i have no idea how big these are.... would a full grown GR require a 400 or 500 varikennel???


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

My two fit in an extra large vari-kennel. Actually, I can fit in the kennel, too! I'd be sure they can turn around. I haven't had mine in the kennel in so long, I'm not sure if they can.


----------



## missmarstar

talking to Jenna, he weighs about 70 lbs, so its lookin like the X-Large 500 is what he needs. about $299 to ship him on most airline sites i'm seeing... just need to get health clearances etc and also confirmation from Jenna that he plays well with her very playful active dogs and this thing will be set in stone!!!


----------



## Rosco's Mom

woohoooo! Good Luck Marlene!!!! *fingers crossed!*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

missmarstar said:


> talking to Jenna, he weighs about 70 lbs, so its lookin like the X-Large 500 is what he needs. about $299 to ship him on most airline sites i'm seeing... just need to get health clearances etc and also confirmation from Jenna that he plays well with her very playful active dogs and this thing will be set in stone!!!


Does this include the crate? Also, check out the temps. It's a crazy time of year to be trying to set up flying dogs. It can be done, but the weather changes so darn fast. Remember, they fly with the Cargo...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Looks like a done deal... I am going to dog test him this weekend


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I did speak also to Jesse Mom and I think we need to find a dog for her, too!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Lots of dogs in OR need a home...

http://search.petfinder.com/search/...olden&pet.Age=&pet.Size=&pet.Sex=&location=OR


----------



## jlc's mom

Thanks Kimm I have been searching on petfinders. I just need to make sure it is the right match for my family. I have four doxies, a huskey german shepard mix, and a cat. There ages range for 3 mths to 15 1/2 yrs. Also, If you have two large dogs is it better to get the same sex or oppisite?

Congrats Marlene on your new fur freind!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I think it all depends on the temperament of the dog. I have two males. When I dog-sit my niece's GR, he's a male too. The first few minutes are growly because of Shadow, but after that they are happy campers and really get along great. In fact, I find 3 easier to deal with than the two.


----------



## Charlie06

YEAH, this is awesome!!!!!!


----------



## missmarstar

we are not worried about the temps as he'll be flying from Florida to California... but we will of course be checking which days are better to fly. now we are just waiting on the "jenna's dogs play test" and if all goes well, we'll be flying him cross-country as soon as possible!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Has Lola gone back to her foster home? I'm so sorry things didn't work out with her. She's a real beauty.


----------



## missmarstar

yes she went back this morning... it just wasnt getting any better and the foster mom said she had several people interested in meeting her at an adoption fair this saturday... i was very sad to say goodbye to her, she was an amazingly sweet dog.. but i know she'll find a great home and the foster lady said she'd keep me updated on her


----------



## Charlie06

missmarstar said:


> yes she went back this morning... it just wasnt getting any better and the foster mom said she had several people interested in meeting her at an adoption fair this saturday... i was very sad to say goodbye to her, she was an amazingly sweet dog.. but i know she'll find a great home and the foster lady said she'd keep me updated on her


That's good to hear. I'm sure she'll find a great home.


----------



## BeauShel

Sorry it didnt workout for Lola and Sam but it was meant to be that you would get Droopy. I do hope you change his name. He doesnt look like a Droopy.


----------



## missmarstar

BeauShel said:


> Sorry it didnt workout for Lola and Sam but it was meant to be that you would get Droopy. I do hope you change his name. He doesnt look like a Droopy.


agreed, Droopy does not sound like a good name for a happy golden boy


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Droopy is def a Basset Hound name lol


----------



## ID_Hannah

Jessi Mom,

I don't know if you're looking specifically for an adult dog... But over in Idaho (Boise) there's a golden mix puppy, male. That is, presuming he hasn't been adopted... his mom (a pure golden) and siblings have been. They're adorable, look like goldens with a white blaze. You can find him at this link, click dog and put in "golden" in the search field. http://www.idahohumanesociety.com/adoptapet.html

Since you've been working on Petfinder, I'm sure you know these, but here's some rescues in the west. 

Oregon 
http://www.goldenbondrescue.com/

Utah
http://www.slcgoldenrescue.org/


Northern California 
http://www.golden-rescue.org/

Montana
http://www.mtgrr.com/

Washington (Spokane)
http://www.iegrr.org/

If you find any possible pooch for you in eastern Idaho or Montana... I'll be driving down to Idaho for a little spring visit some time in March. I can get a dog to eastern Oregon.  

Marlene! I really, really hopes this works out for you! February isn't actually too bad of time to fly a dog. Especially if he's not headed north. Airlines tend to be more particular about the heat.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

missmarstar said:


> yes she went back this morning... it just wasnt getting any better and the foster mom said she had several people interested in meeting her at an adoption fair this saturday... i was very sad to say goodbye to her, she was an amazingly sweet dog.. but i know she'll find a great home and the foster lady said she'd keep me updated on her


 
What will you do if this doesn't work out? I sure hope it does, but what will you do if it doesn't? I'm a Mom. I have to ask these things. It's my nature.


----------



## jlc's mom

Oh my gosh he is sure cute. I will call on his status arfter I get off work. Thanks for the links!!!!


----------



## Rosco's Mom

Kimm said:


> What will you do if this doesn't work out? I sure hope it does, but what will you do if it doesn't? I'm a Mom. I have to ask these things. It's my nature.


I was thinking the same thing....i hope everything works out!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

jessi mom said:


> Oh my gosh he is sure cute. I will call on his status arfter I get off work. Thanks for the links!!!!


There is a special dog out there waiting just for you!


----------



## micheller

WOW! I LOVE to watch true dog lovers in action! Hope it all works out Marlene:crossfing!!!


----------



## missmarstar

Kimm said:


> What will you do if this doesn't work out? I sure hope it does, but what will you do if it doesn't? I'm a Mom. I have to ask these things. It's my nature.


i have definitely thought about this... which is why i'm having Jenna really get him roughhousing around with Epic and Keira and see how he plays to give the best possible idea of his temperment before making the big trip out west. then if it really doesn't work once he's here, i suppose i will talk to Jenna and see what she feels I should do, but honestly i know many people around here who would be interested in adopting a dog, in fact one of them wanted to take Lola but it was in my adoption agreement that she would be returned to the foster mom, so i told him it was out of my hands.


----------



## Merlins mom

BeauShel said:


> Sorry it didnt workout for Lola and Sam but it was meant to be that you would get Droopy. I do hope you change his name. He doesnt look like a Droopy.


I'm sorry about Lola not working out too. But it sounds like she'll find a new home pretty quickly!

Yes, PLEASE change his name! LOL!!

This is exciting!


----------



## indysmum

Well this is exciting. Hope it all works out.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

missmarstar said:


> i have definitely thought about this... which is why i'm having Jenna really get him roughhousing around with Epic and Keira and see how he plays to give the best possible idea of his temperment before making the big trip out west. then if it really doesn't work once he's here, i suppose i will talk to Jenna and see what she feels I should do, but honestly i know many people around here who would be interested in adopting a dog, in fact one of them wanted to take Lola but it was in my adoption agreement that she would be returned to the foster mom, so i told him it was out of my hands.


How he interacts with Keira and Epic may not be how he interacts with Sam. It may go very, very well, and I hope it does.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I am sure it will be fine. He is a big sweet mush ball who loves to play. However, if it didn't, I would assist Marlene in finding a placement. I also have dog loving personal friends in San Diego 

YES PLEASE CHANGE his name. If I was going to foster him, I was going to name him Flame lol


----------



## Hali's Mom

Yes, this is really truly exciting, this forum is getting very rescue active. Glad to see so many people jumping on the band wagon. Lets move these dogs.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

so glad you made the right choice for Lola, hopefully she will find the perfect home for her! this is so exciting, any name ideas?


----------



## lookingforbelle

I just shipped a dog and it was climate controlled. They did not ship in regular cargo and she was pretty perky coming right off the plane. Hope it works out for you!


----------



## MaddieMagoo

Good luck getting him Marlene...he's a cutie!


----------

